# Beware of GBX services it's a scam



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

so, in my perpetual hunt for work these days I applied for a job as Dietary Service Aide. I got a reply back to day that had me a bit suspicious so I did a search on the company name. and blammo, scam scam scam. To make a long post short here is A safe link to one of the sites showing the exact same copy of the letter I received and what the real intention of this company is.

http://flakelist.org/page/viewpub/tid/1/pid/3583

like being out of work and looking for a job isn't bad enough, people in the same boat as me are now getting ripped off due to scams like this. Course I never fell for the African/Nigerian Prince scam either....


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

That's awful that people scam those who are looking for work.  I hope no one else falls for their scam either.  Does your craigslist have a warning about scammers that pops up before you go to the job search page?  The one here does and honestly there are never any jobs on it in my area.  I find kijijji (or however you spell it) to be much better.

Good luck in your search!


----------



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

yes but it's the general "beware of scammers" had I clicked on the link provided in my e-mail, I would have been hit by malware or worse. I try to be more clever then that. going to have to check out that Kiji or whatever or is that just a Canadian thing?


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Friend Wife is in the same boat as you, Gunnar. She was laid off two years ago and has been searching since. In our experience, about 90% of the job offerings on Craig's list are fakes, on one level or another.


----------



## breadmaker man (Jan 25, 2011)

Gunnar said:


> like being out of work and looking for a job isn't bad enough, people in the same boat as me are now getting ripped off due to scams like this. Course I never fell for the African/Nigerian Prince scam either....


Yep, it's absolutely disgusting how low some people will go to make money.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Send a copy of it to your states attorney general. I answer all scammers like this. Thank You ! I have taken the liberty of sending your Email and message to my states office of Attorney General .. I never hear from them again.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Meh.........

You're up in arms about one scam?

I get at least one a week, and I'm not talking about Nigerian "investment" schemes.

I run a small artisan chocolate shop, so my scams usaully involve e-mails that "cut to the chase" very quickly, and by the second line I have credit card details and elaborate payment instructions.

But-tummm..ah.. well, it's just that I have over 28 varities of bon bons and at leat 12 packaging options, yet the e-mailer can't tell me exactly what it is that he wants to pay for....

And then the kicker on most of them is the last line, "Can you direct me to your website?"

A lot of them have N.American sounding names (Bob Smith, etc.) yet use very wierd sentence structure and  grammer.

Some want to buy from me by the skid (my shop  and want to use a freight forwarder

Some, on the other hand are local.  I get "seasonal" requests from within the province from "the preacher", 'cause sometimes he's a Deacon, sometimes a Minister, sometimes a Reverend, same text body all the time.  Dude never thinks big, shoulda been a Bishop by now....

Meh, this whole reality thing in life really sucks...........


----------

